

Scientists Brace for Media Storm Around Controversial Flu Studies - frisco
http://news.sciencemag.org/scienceinsider/2011/11/scientists-brace-for-media-storm.html

======
DanBC
See also (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3279225>)

I wonder how many ferrets the researchers used? I'm curious to know if all
that kind of information is being kept hidden already?

